# 259E Revisited



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In the Junk Box I started working on a second 259e or at least parts of it.
This thread is not to be confused with the 259e Revival.

Basically I bought a shell and beat up motor. Or should I say a really beat up shell and motor. So popular was this auction that I was the only one bidder.

The old and the new or is it the other way around???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Engineering*

The motor was rusty so cleaning was in order. I tested the armature and it works.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Shields / Shell*

The shell as TJ coined as the Doomed Domes.




























Except for the boiler section the frame and shell are in great shape.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Hammer Action*

I worked on the copper domes a little at a time using a variety of hammers and washers to get the curve back. I also dismantled the shell.




























I started on the boiler section too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Old with Dust*

The frame and steamchest.














































I reviewed TJ's Junk Yard Dog and found this one is in better shape aside from the center crush.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see what this looks like, this one really will be a rescue from the dead!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Pure craftsmanship - I'm in awe 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*See More? Strip Time*

Just in. So far the paint is sliding off. The first 259e I had to do three strips before I saw any metal. It may just be the oven cleaner. A cheep one dollar brand.










The power fizzled out at the bottom of the can for the cab and steam chest.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*More Motor*

The back side was all grease ir shined right up. The front side got the rust. 




















Always get the motors with axle bearings!










Mostly a dremel sanding drum was used on the frame. Scotchbrite for the copper.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*2nd round*

I think I will solder the cab sections together. It will help with the cab angle and prevent the Dreaded Slant.



















It REALLY helps when the paint just slides off. I understand now how much TJ's elves work on the shine.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Coming along very nicely, I'm amazed that the carcass you started with is taking shape like that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

This is a real treat to watch another one of your resurrections! Great work on those doomed domes ... not doomed at all!

Hey, I'm curious to know what kind of ballast weight setup that 259 had. It looks like it's the older version that didn't have the weight in the rear cab floor. Is that the case?

Have you gotten yourself a bottle of Gun Blue? I've been using that on my stripped-to-bare-metal motor side plates with good success. Your stripped motor looks fabulous!

What's that stuff in the top-right pic of post #5 ?!?!? Looks like some primeval alien life form! hee hee

I have my 258 (259 quasi clone) staring at me on my bench. It goes to the strip club soon ... hubba, hubba. I'm thinking serious about stealing your two-toned blue color scheme! Royalies to come ...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This one had no weights. The motor was separate from the shell.

The gun blue is OK I worked on a tender frame but wasn't happy with it.
It was probably my technique.

The frame and steamchest are putting up a fight. More to come.


WOW 69 views and I only started today! at 4:34pm.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

If it were me, that thing would be in a train wrecking yard.
It's cool to see it come back to life.
You do some great work.
​


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Stubborn Paint*

Gettting there. The frame is coming along.



















I swear that steamchest is laughing at me.










Time to experiment with the heat gun.

I can't complain. The paint is cooperating and I am making progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet you were a body & fender man in an earlier life.  It's amazing to watch that pile of seemingly junk come to life. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny you mention the paint. I hit a similar stubborn spot on the rear crossbar on my 1688 die-cast loco shell. The rest stripped easy, but that one section was holding fast. Crazy.

Separately ...

I disassembled my 258 (quasi 259 clone) today. To my suprise, I found that the weight inside the steamchest had been factory soldered into place. First time I've seen that.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> To my suprise, I found that the weight inside the steamchest had been factory soldered into place. First time I've seen that.
> 
> TJ


You didn't want to take that out anyway.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Play the pipes*

It's how I got my car to last four years of college.

Speaking of which I cut some piping to give me some curved backing in all that tapping. 











My boiler has a lot of small divets so it is time to mudder up with Bondo Scratch putty. I am letting that dry the night.











The heat gun helped but it was slow.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Full body work. I'm impressed. That'll help smooth things out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet it was less work for Lionel to build these originally!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Now all I have to do is to make it look right,after paint.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm quietly watching waiting for the epoxy to come out.

You think there was a little rust on the engine?!


tj quote,
What's that stuff in the top-right pic of post #5 ?!?!? Looks like some primeval alien life form! hee hee

It looked like a mouse was living in the engine huh?:laugh:

As normal looking good T. Your saving "history".:thumbsup:

SOLDER THE CAB !  
What is wrong with epoxy?:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Solder is an Old Mans Epoxy! 

I try not to use it on Prewar stuff. It works better on plastics.

The old fuzz was interesting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

I see you've taped off the bell. I do the same on my 1681's and 259 during paint work. Easy. However, I'm facing a bit more tricky question of covering shiny parts on other locos. I raised the subject as a general question here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7372

Perhaps you'll have a tip or two?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am getting closer.










This is the name plate from the pickup.


















To strip the paint I tried a different approach.










For TJ's question a think a sealant will work or just some white glue.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, T!

Ooohhhh ... ahhhh ... f-i-r-e ... me like ...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Time to Give UP*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Give up? Looks like you're making real progress, coat of paint and it's done!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree !!! Looks great!


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Lookin' really good Tman. I'm amazed how far you've come on this little guy. Shame that Lionel builder's plate is so dinged.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*DOmes DOne*

Yeah it surprizes me too.

Not much done today on this I clear coated the domes.










I have just a little more paint to remove.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is amazing, that thing absolutely came back from the grave! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Frame*




























What about the boiler? Only primed and together.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Revived*










...

















..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Most folks wouldn't have guessed you can make that out of this! All I can say is WOW!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T,

Looks WONDERFUL! That boiler shell really came out nice ... one would never know the tough life that had! Are you thinking about a color scheme yet?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought that was a good comparison shot. I guess I was acurrate with the after.


I need a boiler front.

Ebay had two shells a 258 and 259. Buy it now for 15 bucks but no front. 
Then someone else posted the front of the 258 for 16!

The 1689E will be Maroon if I can find it. I am thinking of a darker yellow. The Krylon looks good, not the Sunshine but the darker one.

I do have some John Deere Green. That would be something. Percy is my Hero but most lighter greens are boring. I don't want a dark green. I may test the JD Green with Black. I also have a satin almond.

Now I need parts for two engines.hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With the smashed locos around, you'd think there would be boiler fronts as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Color*

The colors have shadows.

Krylon Satin Ivory....................Rustoleum John Deere









Wallmart Orange and Yellow . Both are dull colors which is what I like. The yellow hints of beige or mustard.









I guess it doesn't show up that great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I need a boiler front.


http://www.trainexchange.com/ttp12.htm

259E-73 Boiler front (not painted) with number board and marker light holders only 12.00


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Tuscan red and Russian metal (stove pipe) black would be nice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Specfic boiler front parts for 259 from Jeff Kane, Train Tender ...










Somewhere around $15 or $16 for the full assembly, I think. I wonder if Jeff has used fronts that might be cheaper?

Good luck with color selections!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked at Jeff's listing, how did I miss those?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If wait for 15 I can get another shell. I am at the point to go to a parts guy .

The dark red is reserved for the next engine in planning.

With parts the way they are 50 bucks for a complete engine with tender isn't too bad. 

So much to do!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> With parts the way they are 50 bucks for a complete engine with tender isn't too bad.


Well, that assumes your time is worth about 10 cents an hour.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*I picked a color.*


















\\\











Cute!

I also have a link to this album.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Uhh... I'm not sure about that color. You can be sure my 2026 won't be that color!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey T-man....is that the Malibu Barbie Loco? :laugh:LOL
-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was a good choice to go with the blue. 

I do have a full can of the stuff though.

That's why I try different things. 



I could mount a Barbie Head in front.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> It was a good choice to go with the blue.
> 
> I do have a full can of the stuff though.
> 
> ...



I think it is adorable T.:thumbsup:

Head in the front and legs sticking out the back.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A blue one and a pink one ... his and hers!

T, did you opt to paint the assembly of pink shell pieces preassembled? I've thought about doing that on my locos (after priming seperately), but I haven't actually tried it to determine pros/cons. I'd be curious about your thoughts here.

Nice job on the shell dents repair/fill ... looks smooth now!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I prime the pieces apart but with a finsh coat I assembled first. 

The tabs have to go right into a hole when assembling and it is hard not to scratch something. It will be difficult enough to place it on the black frame.

I thought that pink would never cover that grey. hwell:
I did see a lime that would pass as alien green but I passed.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I prime the pieces apart but with a finsh coat I assembled first.
> 
> The tabs have to go right into a hole when assembling and it is hard not to scratch something. It will be difficult enough to place it on the black frame.


Thanks, T!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some finish work.











I found it interesting, that I could place the sandpipes in after the railings.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I found it interesting, that I could place the sandpipes in after the railings.


As a reminder to all, on my 259, I found that one _must_ install the sandpipes on the boiler shell before mounting the boiler shell to the loco frame ... otherwise, they'd be "boxed out" without adequate install clearance.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is the Girls 2037.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

You do nice work T-man. Not a fan of pink but she's in your fleet. I think it could use some black accents to give it some more contrast just my .02 cents.
-Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The lose change adds up, thanks for the comment. It will be mounted on a black frame. Till then, I have a lot of work to do on the engine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Is that _your_ orig 2037 girl's pink set??? Expensive stuff!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was ebay selling for 130. I couldn't pass up the picture. The tender is pink too!

Note where the jewels are. I never had noticed it before That would be an easier way to fix broken markers, just epoxy a stub on the front instead of the top.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good call on the jewels ... boys on top; girls in front!


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

T-Man said:


> This is the Girls 2037.


This is not an original 1950's girl's 2037. It's a modern era re-issue using the "Prairie-style" shell that was altered during the MPC era. MPC used the shell for their 4-4-2s.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! I couldn't tell the difference. Aside, that it is pink.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*As the nose goes.*

The new boiler front cleaned up fast. It is a younger model than what I am use too. Chances are it was repainted because both marker lights are red and the fittings were painted black.





















At 1100 o clock on the boiler front I had to deal with some dents . I will have to fix the screww hole warp too. The top tab is missing but with a screw on the bottom it should hold. It would not surprise me if it is a repro. The metal is thinner than my last shell work.

Also I played with alternatives.











At least I am not missing parts.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Glad to see the boiler front in the works, but I'm sad to see that it's top tab is broken off. I think you'll be OK with the bottom screw, though ... you can bend the round boiler edge out a tiny bit with your fingers, such that it's more of a friction fit into the boiler front.

Most of my tinplates (1681's, 259, 258) have had same-color marker celluloid. Usually a red pair, but one or two with a green pair. I think only one of my locos has a red ceulluoid on one side, and a green one on the other.

Have at it!

TJ


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work! That pink loco and tender gives me some ideas for a set I'm putting together for my granddaughter.


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

I love these how tos. Enjoying the progress.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I do have enough pink paint for a whole train. You never know I may find some cars to add.

Thanks for the comments.

It's not a perfect fit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man, is that a torpedo or a train?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Boiler fronts are a hot commodity so it's just another option. This project has been idle for months , not a bad job that was so easy to do.

Back to the originals, I painted and then used an acrylic copper to dress up both front dome lights. TJ instituted that idea but he may have used a spray.








...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd stick with the originals.  Those look good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

I polish the real copper marker lights with a Dremel, and then paint the cast headlamp fitting with an oil-based Testors copper-colored model paint.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The boiler front is done. No problem with the originals, I am not planing on using the Bozo nose.










Does this look familiar? All the dents are fixed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dents are gone, but I think it needs a paint job! :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In due time, and definitely NO pink!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Alien Green?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"My name it T-Man Bob, and I am becoming addicted to Lionel 1681's ..." :thumbsup:

259 boiler front looks great ... I'm glad you went pink with this to match the rest of the loco.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For now it sits on the table. I may find a motor for it. 

Maybe I can find a Dinosaur head for the front with some Halloween colors.


----------

